# New (ACCURATE ?) HD comparison Chart



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't see this posted yet, if it is I apologize in advance.

http://www.cnet.com/1990-7874_1-5108854-5.html?tag=mncol;txt


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I hadn't seen it.

I hate that Dish and its competitors use locals (not everyone gets them in HD), PPV and premium channels in their counts. Sure, if you spend 10 million dollars a month, you can get all that HD...  It's very dishonest.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its Not Accurate...

see here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139995


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> Its Not Accurate...
> 
> see here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139995


They have Planet green hd as a LOCAL channel:lol:


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

While not perfect, it is better than whereishd.com. Only really big issue is that it is only for New York.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Close ... Cablevision's 15 exclusive Voom channels are listed but are only counted as 14 at the top ... YES is marked DirecTV only but should affect the "NY area" RSN count at the top (unless DirecTV is missing one DISH has). I didn't proofread the rest.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dennispap said:


> They have Planet green hd as a LOCAL channel:lol:


I liked Planet green, good HD. Hopfully it will filter down to AT 200 at some point. I'm waiting for a CSR to upgrade from AT 100 to AT 200. There arn't enough channels in AT 100 for me.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Its Not Accurate...


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

HDRoberts said:


> While not perfect, it is better than whereishd.com. Only really big issue is that it is only for New York.


And it is better than whereishd.com because it is not DirecTv biased


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I upgraded to AT 200 through my VIP 622.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

It shows Directv has encore hd and Dish not having it. I believe Dish does carry Encore Hd.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

clyde sauls said:


> It shows Directv has encore hd and Dish not having it. I believe Dish does carry Encore Hd.


It shows Dish with Encore HD and DirectTv without it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

clyde sauls said:


> It shows Directv has encore hd and Dish not having it. I believe Dish does carry Encore Hd.


You're correct. However you must have AT 250 or STARZ HD to get it.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> You're correct. However you must have AT 250 or STARZ HD to get it.


I really like the Startz package. It's not just Starz channels, it's also a handful of The Movie Channel and the Encore channels, which are not available if we were to have just HBO or just Skinomax.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> You're correct. However you must have AT 250 or STARZ HD to get it.


I get Encore HD but I don't have STARZ


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

koji68 said:


> I get Encore HD but I don't have STARZ


If you have AT250 then you get Encore HD


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

davethestalker said:


> I really like the Startz package. It's not just Starz channels, it's also a handful of The Movie Channel and the Encore channels, which are not available if we were to have just HBO or just Skinomax.


The Movie Channel (West, and Xtra West), and any other Encore other than Encore East is in AT250. They are not in Starz


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

It seems _pretty _ accurate to me. Funny that it says it was last updated in May but has all the many HD channels Dish released this summer.


----------

